# Wieviel ist dieses Bike wert? GT-Aggressor



## TinaS (8. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute

Möchte bei ebay ein Fahrrad ersteigern, jedoch weiß ich nicht, wie viel ich maximal bieten soll. Man kann auch nicht erkennen, was es für eine Schaltung hat. 

Er schreibt dazu, dass es fast 900 Euro gekostet haben soll?!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5154764783&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT

Wie viel würdet ihr sagen, ist das Bike ca wert?

Gruß
Tina


----------



## TinaS (8. Januar 2005)

Habe gerade im GT-Thread gelesen, dass dieses Bike wohl nur eine SIS Schaltung hat.

Dann ist es auf keinen Fall 900 Euro wert gewesen....

Werde das Teil nicht ersteigern, denn auf eine SIS Schaltung kann ich verzichten... 

Gruß
Tina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunRun (8. Januar 2005)

hallo Tina,

was fährst du denn zur zeit für ein bike?


lg,
FunRun

ps: willkommen im forum


----------



## TinaS (8. Januar 2005)

FunRun schrieb:
			
		

> hallo Tina,
> 
> was fährst du denn zur zeit für ein bike?
> 
> ...




Hi du

Hatte ein Specialzied Hardrock, das hab ich allerdings vor 2 Monaten verkauft.
Muss mir jetzt dringend ein neues kaufen, damit ich wieder fahren kann, wenn es warm wird. 
Werde mir bei ebay ein gebrauchtes ersteigern.

Gruß
Tina


----------



## CrazyBmxer (8. Januar 2005)

naja....kommt drauf an WANN das bike 900 euro gekostet haben soll...vor 6-7 jahren, gut möglich...wobei der verkäufer dann jedoch mark und euro verwechselt haben dürfte.

edit:....warum poste ich eigentlich immer in toten threads....


----------



## TinaS (8. Januar 2005)

CrazyBmxer schrieb:
			
		

> naja....kommt drauf an WANN das bike 900 euro gekostet haben soll...vor 6-7 jahren, gut möglich...wobei der verkäufer dann jedoch mark und euro verwechselt haben dürfte.
> 
> edit:....warum poste ich eigentlich immer in toten threads....



Ja das glaub ich nämlich auch....


----------



## Blackholez (8. Januar 2005)

Ich halt mich ja normal n bischen zurück - aber bitte der Eimer is doch echt ******** 

cu


----------



## trekkinger (8. Januar 2005)

Anfängermeinung:
Niemals 899 Euro wert gewesen...

21-Gang ist eher Minderqualität  / es hat Speichenreflektoren, iiiiieh!


----------



## TinaS (8. Januar 2005)

Blackholez schrieb:
			
		

> Ich halt mich ja normal n bischen zurück - aber bitte der Eimer is doch echt ********
> 
> cu



Was willst du denn?

Welcher Eimer?


----------



## Uncle Ben (10. Januar 2005)

Den Hobel des Wegelagerers meint er  
dessen Link du uns zur allgemeinen Unterhaltung an die Sehnerven gezimmert hast !

Also der Rahmen geht ja noch, aber sonst ?! 

Ich bin drauf und dran, den anzutexten und zu fragen, wie er auf den Mondpreis von 899 Tacken (in Euro) kommt ?

Schaltung = Schrott 

Laufräder = Herr erbarme dich meiner Füsse, die das Bike tragen müssten weil es schlappgemacht hat ...

Anbauten & Gabel = Lebensgefährlicher Irrsinn. 
Da kann man gleich mit nem Einrad die Niagaras runterspazieren. 
Das hätte den gleichen Effekt, wie mit diesem "Fahrrad" ein wenig durch den Wald zu heizen und dabei ne Wurzel zu touchieren.

Schau mal genauer nach, da sind bestimmt viel schönere Spielzeuge im Angebot, die ihr Geld wert sind ....

Gruss Ben


----------



## kalimero (10. Januar 2005)

Wenn du merkst, dass du ein totes Pferd reitest, steig ab.


Hast du deshalb dein Spezialized verkauft? 
bla 900.... der aktuelle Preis liegt bei etwa 50Euro, und da kannst du ruhig noch dranbleiben. Aber du willst doch sicher ein besseres Rad als dein altes, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TinaS (10. Januar 2005)

kalimero schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du merkst, dass du ein totes Pferd reitest, steig ab.
> 
> 
> Hast du deshalb dein Spezialized verkauft?
> bla 900.... der aktuelle Preis liegt bei etwa 50Euro, und da kannst du ruhig noch dranbleiben. Aber du willst doch sicher ein besseres Rad als dein altes, oder?



Hab schon ein Bike bestellt.
Das GT ersteiger ich mit Sicherheit nicht. 
Danke übrigens, Uncle Ben, für die Erläuterung   

Mein Specialized hatte ich verkauft, weil ich bissel Geld brauchte und weil ich ein Bike mit einer besseren Schaltung wollte (hatte Alivio hinten und Acera vorn) Mit Alivio war ich ja noch zufrieden, aber Acera vorne war absoluter Mist.

Gruß
Tina


----------



## FunRun (10. Januar 2005)

hi,
eine neue schaltung wär im endeffekt wahrscheinlich billiger gewesen  

nein, spass beiseite...

was hast du dir denn jetzt für eins bestellt?

greetz,
FunRun


----------



## TinaS (11. Januar 2005)

FunRun schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> eine neue schaltung wär im endeffekt wahrscheinlich billiger gewesen
> 
> nein, spass beiseite...
> ...



Die anderen hier im Forum haben schon gesagt, es ist *******.
Aber mir gehts nur ums Aussehen, dass es einen Alurahmen hat und eine ordentliche Schaltung:

http://www.pioneer-bicycles.com/de/2004/hard-tail-mtb/freelancer-comp11.html

Werde mir nach und nach andere Komponenten dran bauen lassen.
Das wurde mir hier im Forum schon ageboten ;o)

Gruß
Tina


----------



## FunRun (11. Januar 2005)

hallo tina,
dann wünsche ich dir viel spass mit deinem neuen bike und das es dir gute dienste leistet...


lg,
FunRun


----------



## TinaS (11. Januar 2005)

FunRun schrieb:
			
		

> hallo tina,
> dann wünsche ich dir viel spass mit deinem neuen bike und das es dir gute dienste leistet...
> 
> 
> ...




Danke dir...


----------



## Uncle Ben (12. Januar 2005)

TAch Tina 

Also mit dem Pioneer-Bike kannste ne weile fahren, so wie es ist.

Ich hatte seinerzeit auch mal "Klein" angefangen und nach und nach umgebaut.
Bis auf meine Laufräder ist mir das auch ganz gut gelungen, die sind im Frühling fällig 

Jetzt mal zu Deinem Bike :

Die HS11er sind nicht unbedingt schlechte Bremsen. Kann man so fahren.

Die Laufräder werrden ähnlich "günstig" wie meine sein, wenn du nicht zu xtrem fährst, halten die für 1 oder 1 1/2 Jahre. Danach würde ich irgendwas besseres mit XT-Naben kaufen z.B.

Umtauschen würde ich (nachdem du dich eingewöhnt hast) die Schalthebel,
den Umwerfer (LX oder bei etwas Geld nen XT)und die Kurbel (irgendwann), 
wenn du Geld übrig hast nimm mindestens eine LX-Kurbel die hält Jahre !

Die Kurbel kannst du ja fahren, solange bis deine Schaltung ne neue Kette 
braucht und ein neues Ritzel. Dann würd ich einmal den kompletten Antrieb 
tauschen (gegen LX z.B.) und danach nur die Kette alle halbe 3 /4 Jahre mal.

Insgesamt sind 699 Euro nicht zu viel bezahlt auch wenn man das eine oder andere Teil etwas besser wünscht für den Preis   

Gruss & auf gute Nachbarschaft (bin aus Düsseldorf)

Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TinaS (13. Januar 2005)

Hey Herr Nachbar )

Habe die Bestellung des Pioneer-Bikes storniert, da viele hier geschrieben haben, die Komponenten sind nicht so gut.

Möchte jetzt entweder:

http://www.canyon.de/mountainbikes/index.html?b=58

oder dieses:

http://www.canyon.de/mountainbikes/index.html?b=43

(die Preisklasse muss erst mal genügen)

Die Bikes sind doch auf jeden Fall schon mal besser ausgestattet, als das Pioneer, oder?

Gruß
Tina



			
				Uncle Ben schrieb:
			
		

> TAch Tina
> 
> Also mit dem Pioneer-Bike kannste ne weile fahren, so wie es ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## Uncle Ben (13. Januar 2005)

TinaS schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Herr Nachbar )
> 
> Habe die Bestellung des Pioneer-Bikes storniert, da viele hier geschrieben haben, die Komponenten sind nicht so gut.
> 
> ...



DAS ist doch schon mal was 

Mein gutes altes Wheeler (Guckstu meine Fotos) war vor 2 Jahren sogar etwas schlechter ausgestattet und hat genausoviel gekostet.

Bis auf die Naben und das XT-Schaltwerk komplett Deore ist schonmal sehr vernünftig. 

Was nicht heisst daß die Naben schrott sind, ich hab ja auch noch System-Naben drauf und die halten gut was aus.

Und dann noch HS-33er ! Coole Sache das, was besseres als Felgenbremse wirst du nicht bekommen. 

Ich habe meine damaligen billigen Tektros gegen Avids mit Nokon-Zügen getauscht, die bremsen fast genauso gut wie die HS33 !

Die Deore-Schalthebel fahre ich noch selbst, bisher bin ich zufrieden gewesen.

Und in der Preisklasse eine Manitou-Axel, mensch Mädel kaufen !

für unsere Region reicht das auf jeden Fall. Und dieses blau schmeichelt deiner Augenfarbe ungemein  

(ich war auf deiner Homepage   )

Grüsse aus der Nachbarschaft

Ben


----------



## TinaS (13. Januar 2005)

Uncle Ben schrieb:
			
		

> DAS ist doch schon mal was
> 
> Mein gutes altes Wheeler (Guckstu meine Fotos) war vor 2 Jahren sogar etwas schlechter ausgestattet und hat genausoviel gekostet.
> 
> ...




Hö hö, ich habe aber braune Augen!   

Würde das Blaue gerne kaufen, jedoch hat mir jemand aus Oberhausen angeboten mal mit ihm zu seinem Kumpel zu fahren, der arbeitet in einem Fahrradgeschäft. Dann werd ich wohl erst mal dort schauen.

Naja, bekomm ich schon irgendwie hin


----------



## Uncle Ben (14. Januar 2005)

Ja und verdammt hübsche Augen dazu 

Fahrradladen mit Beziehungen ? Mann ich beneide dich, dann dürftest du für 700 Euro schon ziemlich gut wegkommen ...

Halt uns / mich mal auf dem Laufenden   

Gruss Ben


----------

